# Knowledgefest



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Any of you guys going?
Home

Heard the past ones have been really cool. It's near DFW this year and would be quite a haul. I may try to attend. Would probably be more certain about it if I had considered it sooner but just heard about it a couple hours ago so am trying to quickly decide.

Just looking for those who might be attending. Might help me make my decision.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I may go, have family up in dallas and dont hurt to visit them either... do you have more info on it? is it open to the public or poeple in the 12v world only? etc..

thanks!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

No Sir not for 150 $$


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I could be wrong but IIRC this is retailer focused. I know on the application you must fill in the org. block for which you are from.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you're right. I got an invite - I suppose because of my testing - and, although it's kind of late notice, I really want to make it happen.


----------

